# Looking to find out info on this mead ranger



## luckyfind (Sep 22, 2014)

What I know is the paint is wrong the rear fender braces are different than the front fender braces. The front braces look correct.  I've never dealt with this style of crank and housing. The rear hub looks interesting as well first time for this one. This bike was bought at the Iron Ranch swap. The guy didn't know much info about it. He said it a 1920's era. Any info on this beauty would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks and best regards,
Tomas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 22, 2014)

the front fender braces looks to date that bike in the teens'.if that's the case maybe 1915-18.try and remove the top layer of paint to see the true color.


----------



## chitown (Sep 22, 2014)

The fork looks like a Great Western Mfg built. 

Dave is on spot with the front fender braces dating mid to late teens.


----------



## bike (Sep 22, 2014)

*I would like to see*

more pictures of the pedals- if anyone has a set or similar I would like to buy em! 
xhtc@yahoo.com - pedal freak

Danke


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 22, 2014)

dave the wave said:


> the front fender braces looks to date that bike in the teens'.if that's the case maybe 1915-18.try and remove the top layer of paint to see the true color.




From what I can tell the true color of the bike is the mead tan just like in your catalog. Thanks for your insight 

Tomas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josehuerta (Sep 22, 2014)

Sprocket says Pathfinder or Crusader, not Ranger. Truss rods/forks say Great Western or Miami plus looks like screw in cups on the crank with pin drive locking collar - early Great Western. Front fender braces say 1915- 1920. Pedals are intriguing, agree with Paul, would love to see more pictures of those. Saddle style and Atherton hub could be later, but to me suggest it is an earlier model.

I'm guessing 1915, not saying it's not a Ranger, but an early one. Just my guess -


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2014)

I have path finder bars on my Ranger if yours is a Pathfinder, if you want to trade for the ranger bars.


----------



## josehuerta (Sep 23, 2014)

Do the front/rear fenders have the same profile? One seems to be the shallow style, the other maybe the American pattern. Can't tell for sure in the pics. Not even sure what that means if they don't have the same shape -


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 23, 2014)

josehuerta said:


> Do the front/rear fenders have the same profile? One seems to be the shallow style, the other maybe the American pattern. Can't tell for sure in the pics. Not even sure what that means if they don't have the same shape -




The fenders do have the same profile. Here are some more pics of the pedals https://vimeo.com/106948694







Hope these pics help. Thanks for the help. I'm crossing my finger for a 1915 ranger! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 23, 2014)

luckyfind said:


> The fenders do have the same profile. Here are some more pics of the pedals https://vimeo.com/106948694
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't know I could post videos. Oops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josehuerta (Sep 23, 2014)

Very cool pedals, looks like Majestic Mfg, so Persons I assume? Hoping chitown works his research genius on that serial #, might tell us a lot more.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Sep 23, 2014)

Yep, this is a crusader sprocket.  




It has to be a De Luxe motorbike model.



If so, then a lot has been done to this bike through the years.
Let me say that this is one of the coolest Mead finds in awhile, so I'm not knocking it.
Here's catalog pics of a few features and stock items.









I don't see any info on those pedals, but they should be correct.  The other Crusader models show using Majestic rat traps.  Look close at the catalog image, look to be the same.  Wow!  Never seen these before.
To me this kind of confirms you have this model I've pictured.
Tank could be different and badge obviously is thrown on probably when it was painted. (Fun guess)

Ps.  This catalog came folded up in a letter.  The contents are The catalog, a letter and an order form.



The date April 23, 1914 appears on this piece of emphera 





Take from this what you will.  Hope this helps. 

Keep us in the loop and let us know what your plans are for it.  Great score.

~ Nick


----------



## MOTOmike (Sep 23, 2014)

*This "old" CABE post might help you.....*

Check out this "old" CABE post when I was trying to figure out what bike I had.  The bike I had is very similar to your bike.

My bike also had a Fauber crank (see photo).

Here is the link:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?31600-Help-me-ID-This-MOTOBIKE/page2&highlight=motomike

Hope the link works.

Mike


----------



## chitown (Sep 24, 2014)

*Great Western Mfg*



MOTOmike said:


> Check out this "old" CABE post when I was trying to figure out what bike I had.  The bike I had is very similar to your bike.
> 
> My bike also had a Fauber crank (see photo).
> 
> ...




Link works, thanks for posting! 

They are very close on serial #'s

A 46404
A 50786


----------



## sam (Sep 24, 2014)

I can tell you this---the tubing  of this bike is Rolled and brazed and the bottom bracket including the crank arms were still being used on Crescents made in Sweden in the 70s


----------



## luckyfind (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome news thanks for all the great info. I'm kinda in love with my new find. So there won't be any selling at this point. I really appreciate all the help that you guys give. The CABE is my number one source for info. Thanks again for the help. 

Tomas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

